# Goddamn Gallows



## kokomojoe (Feb 1, 2014)

My new favorite band


----------



## Mongo (Feb 2, 2014)

Pretty awesome they play at monstros pizza in chico a lot.


----------



## OrganVile (Feb 2, 2014)

Goddammit I've said it before but everyone on here should be checking out the Muddy Roots Festival in Tennessee this summer! These dudes kill it every year, literally some of the most fun I've ever had at a show


----------



## ellilis (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice, thanks for posting/sharing these guys


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 2, 2014)

They're a solid band... I actually forgot about them.


----------



## Hylyx (Feb 2, 2014)

One of my favorites for sure. AND AND they are touring the south US in March & April!!!
http://www.thegoddamngallows.com/tour
I'll be at one of the shows for sure, I just dunno where yet.


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 2, 2014)

No where near me lol


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Feb 3, 2014)

This band has been around forever. They rule.
This band live. is even better.


----------



## Fishkiss (Feb 6, 2014)

And check out Jayke orvis and the broken band...he's there old mandolin player with his own string band


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Feb 6, 2014)

357 string band........way more quality then broken band


----------

